# Finally!!!!! The Pic I Wanted!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

It took six months but I finally got a pic of Cocasse smiling. He isn't a big smiler (he goes for the sad eye look with me because he knows a sucker when he sees one). So here it is:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome!!! I love it


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

He is so adorable! Great pic!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sideways, upside down or upright, he's a handsome, smiling boy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He has a beautiful smile!!!!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*upright*

Here you go big boy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

^^^^Thanks so much! How did you turn the pic around?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I just love his big beautiful eyes too! Awesome pic!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a happy, smiley and handsome boy Mr. C is!  You captured a great pic of his contagious smile!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love seeing those pearly whites. I think I would fall for that smile as much as I would a pout.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

C's Mom said:


> ^^^^Thanks so much! How did you turn the pic around?


Right click on picture, saved to "my pictures" on my computer then right click again and get the option to turn clockwise or counter clockwise. Up he stood, then I attached it back. (I got lucky, didn't really know what I was doing. LOL)


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful picture. I love smiling goldens


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hali's Mom said:


> Right click on picture, saved to "my pictures" on my computer then right click again and get the option to turn clockwise or counter clockwise. Up he stood, then I attached it back. (I got lucky, didn't really know what I was doing. LOL)


Thanks again. I will try to remember this if it should happen again.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwww -- Love it!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Well worth the wait!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Love the soft ears to go with the big smile! What a sweetheart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love that big grin.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

and what a smile it is too !!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

There's only one thing nicer than a photo of a Golden...
That is of a "Smiling" Golden... ... 
What a lovely boy you have...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What a great picture of Cocasse, just love his SMILE!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

nothing better than a Golden Smile!!
Glad you captured the picture - he just looks like a happy boy!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Great photo! Glad you finally got the pic you wanted


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the lovely compliments on my boy - I just love him!!!!

Its raining hard over here and he is chomping at the bit to go for his morning walk but I'm waiting for the rain to stop. You should see the sorrowful looks I'm getting now. LOL


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaw! What a cutie! love his sweet smile!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww, smiley faces are the best! I love his smile.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

He has a beautiful smile.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

C has a brilliant smile and sparkling eyes.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

love the big eyes, happy!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Love it! Totally made me smile too


----------

